# Short clotty dark coloured AF ..... any ideas?? TMI??



## Just_me

Most months I have a light AF that only lasts a couple of days. The AF is always dark blood colour and clotty at bottom of bowl.. TMI?

I was just wondering whether anyone else has had this and been diagnosed to what hormone etc they are lacking?? Progesterone??

I know dark blood is old blood and am presuming that my lining is breaking down and clotting too early as Im not ovulating properly??

Any ideas??

Just_Me


----------



## DreamTeam

Hiya,
Clots could be a sign of fibroids, period pain is normally very painful along with a sensation of gushing...but then it might not be. Some people do get small clots without fibroids but it could be something to ask about.

Hope that doesn't scare you too much

love

Snowbelle


----------



## kleenexgirl

Yup,

Make sure they check you out for fibroids..... tend to be short as everything lost at once.  My progesterone was ok but I noticed same as you.  Now fibroid free .......much better

Good luck!

Kleenex


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi JM,

I have the same, always cotty and a very dark reddy/brown colour too.  Sometimes AF is light and sometimes its a long heavy one.  I produce alot of oestrogen and not enough progesterone which is the stuff that makes your endometrium fall away every month so I have a thicker than normal womb lining, so when AF does come around is can be thick and clotty.  I was also diagnosed with hyperplasia which is adnormal cells of the womb lining but it's not the cancerous kind (thank god).  presently I'm on progesterone treatment for 3 months to make sure I have a good bleed but I also have PCOS so the hormonal imbalances is what caused the hyperplasia in the first place.  I was lucky and it was seen on a ultrasound that my lining was unusually thick (i was having regular bleeds to0) and had a hysteroscopy to check my womb where they took away the lining and also removed some polyps that was there it was when they looked at my lining that they found the adnormal cells.  I'm having another hysteroscopy and D&C in august and i'm praying everything will be OK!  I sometimes wonder if I hadn't been going through these fertility processes would I have known about it...The answer is NO I wouldn't and a couple of years down the line it could of been a different story!

I would strongly recommend to have this looked into if you think you have any adnormal periods..better safe than sorry!   

Bunny xxx


----------



## Just_me

Hi Bunnykins

I think my consultants thinks its to do with not enough progesterone too, as for the FET cycle, Im injecting a higher level into my butt rather than using the suppositories. (my body seems to take ages to absorb stuff!)

I'll enquire about hyperplasia at my appointment on Friday.

When ive had my cycles tracked, my lining has never got over thick, its always been text book.

To be honest, I think the whole TTC thing causes stress and thats probably what is causing all the problems!!

Just_me


----------



## rachfenton

I also think acupuncture would be worth a go to clear it up, I had clotty periods for a while, then saw a chinese acupuncturist and she sorted them out somehow, had 2 normal periods then got pregnant naturally!

Good luck!


----------



## Cigogne04

maybe it is low progesterone... your womb doesnt' develop well after ovulation.
Is that always the case for you?


----------



## Just_me

Cigogne04... I think you may be right about the low progesterone. Im not ovulating properly on my own and in turn the lining is not quite right.... Trying another FET this month. Have an increased dose of Progynova, Aspirin and Viagra to try and thicken the lining!!

Fingers crossed it works this time!


----------



## Cigogne04

I hope that this one will stay in!
Good luck, I cross fingers for you!
x


----------

